
μ : 1KB CSS Framework - HeinZawHtet
https://github.com/BafS/mu
======
brad0
Knowing nothing about CSS I looked into why there's different box-sizing
values...

Dear god working with web front end looks like a nightmare.

------
bikamonki
Should we call this f*ing framework mu or micro?

